# More family critters



## TICA (Apr 5, 2013)

I'll try this again, I swear I'm such a dunce when it comes to uploading pictures

Leo        This is Digby  

OK, I'm quitting while I'm ahead!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2013)

Leo and Digby are very handsome, very nice coloring on those doggies! Thanks for sharing your pet pics!


----------



## TICA (Apr 5, 2013)

They are handsome but holy cow, they are crazy, crazy dogs.  They are from the same litter and just turned 2 years old in January so not quite out of the puppy stage yet.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 5, 2013)

Awwwww .... dingo puppies! 

Cute lil' scudders, they are! I'll bet they keep you busy ...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 5, 2013)

They're good looking pups...they are going to be very formidable looking when they get older..great watchdog look about them.  We are going to start looking for a larger watch/guard type dog for the homestead soon.  The Gangsta's are legends in their own minds, but no match for larger two and four legged critters.

What breed(s) are they?


----------



## TICA (Apr 8, 2013)

They were rescues and as far as I know, they are Shepard/Lab with a tiny bit of Chow in them.  Both are from the same litter and have the same body type, just different colouring.  Although they look formidable, they really are sweethearts!   Now if I could only convince them that they are NOT lap dogs.  I've spent many an evening with both of them climbing onto the chair with me wanting to snuggle.  At approx. 65 lbs each, they don't stay there long......   When I build on the 20 acres, they will certainly be a comfort to have around.  They might lick an intruder to death, but they will make anyone think twice about wandering around the property.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 8, 2013)

I would love to have a pair like them to roam my property.  We are thinking about getting a large dog, but I am also thinking hard about the challenge of training and getting it acclimated to fit in around here with the other dogs and cats.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 12, 2013)

We just have the little dogs. I tried getting a larger dog, but she would crash around, inside or outside, and almost tripped me several times. I finally gave her to a friend that had another large dog for her to play with, and she was fine there. We would like to have a guard dog,  but not if it is going to be knocking me down, and I get hurt. The little guys are great to alert us if anything is around, and would probably discourage most prowlers from trying to get in. They think they are big dogs, so I do have to be careful to keep them out of the woods where a predator might grab them.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 12, 2013)

I used to think I only liked big dogs but have learned over time that little dogs are great, too.  I've wanted a Chihuahua named Ren Hoek for a long, long time.


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 23, 2013)

Bailly is my 8 year old english staffie x Jack Russell.


----------

